# JBDC Daten verschlüsseln?



## 6dc (13. Okt 2013)

Hallo,

Angenommen ich habe ein Spiel geschrieben und ich will Stats in eine Datenbank hochladen. Und dafür verwende ich jbdc. Wie kann ich das machen so das die MySQL Passwörter sicher bleiben? Da man ja ziemlich leicht decompilen kann müsste man ja da immer das Passwort lesen können.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JavaGott (13. Okt 2013)

Passwörter werden niemals im Klartext in der DB abgelegt.
MD5 hash + Salt sollte da mindestens drin sein, damit zumindestens das minimum an Datensicherheit gewährleistet ist.

Cracker-Bremse | heise Security

-------

Ahhh, glaub hab deine Frage falsch verstanden 

Also wenn du den Code deines Spiels auch an andere weitergibst, dann solltest du vermeiden einen direkten Zugruiff auf die Datenbank aufzubauen. Nutze lieber WebServices mit einer Basic Authentifizierung, damit jeder zumindest mal ein User+PW eingeben muss.

Die Zugangsdaten werden gewöhnlich auch nicht hard in den code geschrieben, sondern die Applikation holt sich dies zur Laufzeit aus einer Konfigurationsdatei. Das aber natürlich auch nur wenn der Code nicht an 3. weitergegeben wird.


----------



## 6dc (13. Okt 2013)

Danke oh Herr!


----------

